# What hobbies do any of you have??



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Part of keeping me from the loony bin is having a hobby that is not food related, I have an old Pontiac convertible 455 that I restored over the last few decades. Its a good way to blow off steam after a long week.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I am running a lodge, so I am not cooking full time and that's why cooking is still one of my hobbies.

Another one is fishing, just grabbing my boat, watching the animals around the river, an ice cold beer in my hand and a rod in the water


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

That sounds awesome Butzy, I remember working in the Cayman Islands and the fishing there, probably caught and released 300 tarpon in three years. Even a crappy day fishing is better than a great day at work. I would post a picture of my car but cant figure out how to do it here.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

I've been a woodworker all my life, since I joined a Cub Scout troop at about 9 years old. The denmaster had a woodshop - a rarity in those days - and taught us to use all the machines that didn't have the ability to cut off an arm. Been doing it ever since (still have all my arms, not to mention fingers.) Went from workbenches to picnic tables to real furniture as my skills and equipment improved. Both boys grew up with it, and are now more-than-competent furniture builders. They also do their own house repairs, remodeling, framing, drywall, painting, wallpapering, electrical and plumbing work as well as most appliance repairs. God knows how much we've all saved over the years. And nothing has collapsed or caught fire, so far.

One month after my daughter bought and moved into her first house, she called me and said "DAAAAAAD... why didn't you teach me the stuff you taught the boys??" I could only remind her that she never showed the slightest interest in "that stuff" and wanted nothing to do with it. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif To make matters worse, she shortly married a lawyer who still can't change the proverbial light bulb. He has proved a magnificent Mr. Mom, though (he hated practicing law, anyway) raising two wonderful daughters while she has pursued a very successful business career and brought home the bacon.

So it's working out pretty good, so far.

Everybody needs a hobby.

Mike


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

I paint 40mm white metal figures and construct vignettes of American civil war  and Scots battles. Me and OH are also reconstructing a dilapidated 17th century house/Epicerie (grocery store) in Le Pas, Pay-de-la-Loire. Just south of the Normandy border in France. We're there every 6 -8 weeks for a fortnight of solid graft. It's gonna take a few more years to get it right, cos we just do what we can when we have the money.The rest of the time we get on with the mundane stuff...Pointing, my latest hobby...I got all the tools for Christmas...Had the best tutor you can have...Youtube...Seriously, I practiced on our crumbling wall here in Scotland and the results are non too shabby.

I agree Mike, we do all need a hobby. I know folk that REALLY do, but they seem to think that doing something for themselves is a guilty pleasure they don't deserve. Its affy sad.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

My hobby is blogging about Art & literature. I enjoy writing book reviews and finding rare photographs and snippet quotes of famous people from days gone by. I enjoy the fact that I keep all those things organized in one place so I can often refer to them and not have to remember where it is I read or saw what.

My secondary hobby for the past 2 1/2 years has been learning French. It's been on the back-burner lately because of the summer, but it came in tremendously handy when I visited France last October, contacted the flu as soon as I got there and had to ask the pharmacist if it was ok to mix a particular brand medicine with Ambien CR. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

For me it's one of those languages that I have to constantly study so it stays fresh in my mind because I have no one to practice with in person.

Eta: I also enjoy playing pool, and I'm a shutterbug.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Bughut...

*...40mm white metal figures *and construct vignettes of American civil war and Scots battles.

B' could you describe a little more what that means? Sounds interesting, but I have no idea what it's about.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I always have at least two tapestry projects on the go.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Ishbel said:


> I always have at least two tapestry projects on the go.


I would love to learn to weave tapestry.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

C/W dancing, Two Step, Waltz, East Coast Swing, West Coast Swing, Country Cha-cha, Rhumba, oh, and a little line dancing upon occasion.


----------



## chefbigmike (Jun 15, 2013)

I am great full enough to live in between the Teton and Yellowstone National parks. So currently I hike or go cliff jumping nearby. On nights I cant sleep I hike to our hot springs and take a dip. that's about all the non-work hobbies I have time for.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

It is always the chefs who do nothing or who have no other passions in their time off I am hesitant to work for.


----------



## donaldosborne78 (Jul 15, 2013)

My hobby is biking, I love going out. Specialy now (I have allergy to house dust), and this is like inhalation to me /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

The study of cats and kittens and their behavior . Giving a foster course at a local animal shelter and helping people pick the right cat for themselves and their lifestyle


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

chefedb said:


> The study of cats and kittens and their behavior . Giving a foster course at a local animal shelter and helping people pick the right cat for themselves and their lifestyle


That's great, nice to give something back!!


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

screenshot capture


----------



## cuppycake777 (Jul 19, 2013)

My hobby is ....

Sewing!

mostly baking & cooking. Try out new recipes..

or talk to fish?!

Hahaha..

I love games!!!

PSP! yahooooo!


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

I like to wrench on my car. I finally just picked up a MIG welder, tire remover and balancing rig. I recently learned to do my own alignments too. I'm finally completely 100% self reliant when it comes to car repairs and modifications and I never have to go to a shop ever again (well, I still have to do emissions). It's a great feeling!

I've built a '91 Acura Legend coupe into a weekend track car.





  








5960053662_e7afbe5c33_b_zpsd824ba29.jpg




__
vic cardenas


__
Jul 19, 2013












  








5960053656_6f2e91fea2_b_zpsc365cf27.jpg




__
vic cardenas


__
Jul 19, 2013








Obviously by the pic, one of my hobbies is racing/tracking my car too.

Another hobby...

I cooked at a few different ski resorts over the years. I started snowboarding when I was a wee tot. But working at the ski resorts got me out nearly every day. I considered going pro. And I've ridden with several pros over the years. Some big names in the sport. I started doing a lot of Big Mountain and freeride type riding. I also got really good at freestyle. It got to the point where I could pull a 1080. As far as big mountain aspect, I was doing some really sketchy stuff. I also got really good at going really, really, really fast on a snowboard. I've made a few grassroots videos with other talented friends, mostly showcasing freestyle riding. But yeah, snowboarding was really big on my priorities list for many years. Now I don't do it so much anymore and here's why... I ended up hurting my knees pretty badly on 3 different occasions. But, I refused to get surgery because I know so many people who've had the ACL or MCL surgery. All it did to them was give them weak knees. So, I stuck it out every time I got injured and healed on my own. Which would take about a year at a time. Now my knees are really strong again so I'm glad I never got surgery, but still... years at a time I'd be hobbling around... I also survived 3 avalanches... One was really scary and I was buried quite good (but still able to pull myself out). A few people I've met over the years, including a really well known local pro, and another guy I looked up to my whole life...my idol growing up, were killed in avalanches. Also, a good friend and co-worker from Australia, a really talented snowboarder, broke his back. So, after a awhile it lost it's luster for me. But I still do enjoy going up to Snowbasin every once in a while and shredding it up for old times sake.

I've also picked up another fun little hobby recently... I learned to make small carbon fiber parts.

Another budding little hobby I'm picking up... thanks to this forum... is kitchen knives. Thanks!

I also used to play the drums.

Oh yeah, and I'm starting to develop a "home modding" hobby. Which BTW is not nearly as fun as car modding, but my home is starting to look nicer.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

MikeLM said:


> Bughut...
> 
> *...40mm white metal figures *and construct vignettes of American civil war and Scots battles.
> 
> ...







  








IMG_0230.jpg




__
bughut


__
Jul 19, 2013












  








IMG_0231.jpg




__
bughut


__
Jul 19, 2013








I'm not used to showing my pieces at this early stage, but hopefully it gives you an idea of the end result. I can't access my files right now, or i would show you some finished pieces.

What you're seeing is the 8th Georgia being ambushed. I'm still placing the figures, hence the blue tack. The rock formation on the hill is just about finished and the figures just need a dry brushing. then I'll build up the scenery and secure/ finish the base. when im happy with the result, i sell them. I have a Louisiana Tigers one on the go that im really happy with...They're stealing pigs...As they did...often. Lots of research and lots of work to make them interesting...This one's quite emotional. The sergeant catches the standard, as the bearer is shot and falls back, dropping it. He's away making dinner at the moment...I'm working on him.

In the UK figures are normally 28mm for wargaming. USA they prefer 54mm for vignettes. I tend to stick to 40mm. I win both ways.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

That's cool bughut!!!!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Helping people learn to cook; learn about knives and sharpening; and learn about coffee and coffee roasting.  Cooking, bread baking, 'q, going out to eat, mixology, martinis, bourbon, coffee, coffee roasting, driving country roads too fast, B&Bs, reading, opera, classical music, jazz, British television mysteries, TV boxing, junk sci-fi, buying presents for my wife, kids and grand-daughters.

BDL


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

I used to collect butterflies and had them mounted under glass when I was young and able to ran after them while they were trying to escape my net.: but now am far too old for such kind of games .


----------



## michelinisdeath (Oct 5, 2013)

Love to know how you find time to have hobbies.

Working 16 hour days, 6 days a week I barely get any time to shit let alone the things i want to do.

I Love lifting weights and am trying my hardest to pack on some decent muscle and lose fat. Got pretty big already, you can definitely tell I lift.

However It is hard to finish work and pick up weights as im just so exhausted and sleep is a luxury.

Sometimes i wish for a 9-5 job oh how i wonder what that would be like?

Occasionally I get a half day once per week when its quiet. 8am- 6pm. yeah a half day lol.

How can you have a life as a chef?  I look at the other chefs I work with, Alcoholics, smokers, arms thinner than spaghetti, pale skin, bags under their eyes.

Do I want to look like that?

Love cooking, hate the lifestyle.

if you can call it a life.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Cooking and baking well (i cook for necessity, but when i cook well, it's the hobby)

I work a lot, but when i have time:

- calligraphy and miniatures

- singing

- writing

- drawing

- trying really hard to get a cooking website started

- making jewelry

- contributing to this website /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

but besides work and cooking, i end up counting the number of hours i can dedicate to these things not by the day (x hours a day), not by the month (y hours a month) but by the year. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif

If i could only retire!


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Michelinisdeath said:


> Love to know how you find time to have hobbies.
> 
> Working 16 hour days, 6 days a week I barely get any time to shit let alone the things i want to do.
> 
> ...


That is ridiculous. You are a chef yes but also human not some robot. You make life, work to live don't live to work. I work 50+ a week but have my hobbies to relieve stress and feel like a real person. If you actually work that much then it is time for a new job, We are not vampires.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Hobbies and other things we do in our free time are important for good mental health. My free time revolves around my wife and kids, with a spread of 18 years and 2 sides of the ocean between the 4 of them it keeps me busy. I still try to keep some personal time for myself during the week. I take a long walk every day(twice if I can get a second one in during the evening) . Travel is a big thing with me, even just a weekend away, like last weekend we went to Stockholm, left after work and did a hotel for 2 nights, wandered the city and took a slow drive home Sunday afternoon. Summer i have a big garden. Winter we go skiing, and head south to somewhere warm for at least a week, this year we are planing a week in spain. Plus we may pop over the pond during the xmass holidaies to visit family and ring in the newyear with my brothers 40th birthday party. Working 6x16 is as a long term thing is not even a consideration , you need a different place to work as if that is the standard, there is something seriously wrong.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Im a book warm so reading is great. 

When im bored ill usually write ( maybe ill publish in a few years )

Im gonna start studying business and adminstration in march ( to compliment my culinary certificates )

Maybe ill get a second degree....

I love coffee , most of my family members harvest coffee for decades. 

That and right now i can speak portuguese and english fluently , along with italian , so now im going after spanish and mandarin XD 

I love different cultures so i try to travel as much as possible.


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

oh hobbies.......seem to be disappearing......

I currently am happy if I find time for even half an hour of knitting.

I quit spinning (as in, making yarn)

I try to keep reading books but in some funny way they all have become even MORE food related.

When at home and time on my hands to cook, I try out new things to learn, classical french with my own touch. (yes even now I'm alone and kids left house)

One has to pamper oneself a bit now and then, you know  

and those RARE days that I am able to go have a walk in the woods or even dine out.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Rat, that is one sweet ride. My hobbies? I love train travel, and enjoy spending time honing my wilderness skills (edible plants, hiking, fire making craft, fishing, bear fighting (just kidding)). I also enjoy roasting my own coffee and making coffee, espresso, cappuccinos for good friends. Lastly I am an avid pheasant hunter and look forward to the winter time to get out and do some bird hunting.


----------



## cacioepepe (Apr 3, 2011)

apparently i need a hobby


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I enjoy nature walks with my two labs.

I am a novice pianist and try to practice daily

I work out either at home or at the gym 3-4 times a week

I love to cook as a hobby

I am an avid gardener and like to can and or freeze what I grow

I used to raise birds to sell to pet stores and  had 87 birds in a 3 bedroom apt once.

All I have left now are 4 to take care of .......they have been with me for over 24 years.

I enjoy snow shoeing in winter too


----------



## hobojones (Oct 10, 2013)

With becoming a newly independent adult, I work two jobs. My hobbies use to be collecting things and taking drives. But now, I am selling most of the things I use to collect. As for the drives, with all of my friends now becoming more independent than I. It's not much fun driving alone. I would like to get into weight lifting, if I can find the time. But for that one true hobby, I'll have for the rest of my life. I am trying to find it. I am now trying to live with little to no belongings. So as far as collecting, and having things. I really don't want anymore items. If anyone has a suggestion as far as no item hobbies. I would love to hear about them.


----------



## badenoch (Aug 27, 2013)

As Ibut a culinary student I still have time for hobbies. I fly fish and traditional bow hunt. I suppose in a way they're food related, but I fine the time on a river or in the woods is a great way of staying sane.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Cooking and photography are the main hobbies that are left. I started taking pictures over 50 years ago.

In summer; long trips on a bicycle, preferably along canals or to historical cities. Gardening, also in summer.

In early spring and fall; travelling. Absolute favorite is Spain.

Pictures taken on a trip along canals, very close to the French border. The small roads that are now restored for biking and walking were used many decades ago to draw barges over the canals, attached with ropes to horses or simply... to men! I live at 50 meters from a canal and from there I can bike like forever; these manmade canals connect rivers which go to major cities. In between it's all quiet like this;





  








Img_0137.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 11, 2013












  








Img_0138.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 11, 2013


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

oct 17 2013 001.jpg




__
foodpump


__
Oct 17, 2013












  








oct 17 2013 002.jpg




__
foodpump


__
Oct 17, 2013








My hobby is...... Bungee cord jumping!!!!!

I like to do woodworking. This un'll be a christmas present--by November I won't have any time. Nice thing about woodworking is you can't multi task, you have to focus on one task only. That's quite a change from my day job where I have 5 or 6 things on the go....


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

That's really nice foodpump!!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks!  It's tulip poplar, the door is coopered and it has knife hinges. It's designed to hold CD's


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Foodpump that is spectacular. 

My father does the same thing as a hobby , wood work is definitely a great hobby.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks.  As a hobby, it comes in very handy.  I did all of the cabinetry and tables at my Cafe, and I make all the Merchandisers for my chocolate bars at about 10 supermarkets.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

foodpump said:


> oct 17 2013 001.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rounded doors! That's very professional looking work, foodpump!


----------



## food truck (Sep 25, 2013)

I love judging on a treadmill. The best feeling ever when i get off the treadmill.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

Shooting handguns (a .40 Glock is my favorite for now) and riding a motorcycle are my two favorite pastimes other than cooking.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice cabinet foodpump.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Foodpump...beautiful, beautiful wood. I do a different kind of woodworking.....i do varnish work...not as much as i use to but i still keep my hand in it....i love working with wood. The smell, the feel, the quietness. I use to be part of restoration teams on classic wooden boats in new england, florida and the caribbean, so i worked mostly with teak and mahogany. both interior and exterior work. We also had our own wooden boats to keep me on my toes....the bar in our first restaurant at the ski resort here was 40 ft of beautiful mahogany which needed a new coat or two every spring. those skiers and helmets were tough on that bar!!! The one thing i know about varnish is that there is never a 'final' coat. these days i just do home projects, but still enjoy it immensely. 
I ride horses whenever i can....i don't own horses so it's not an expensive hobby but have friends that have many between them. Actually it's not so much a hobby as it is a passion. I also hike a lot with my dog....again, more passion than hobby.

@Pollopicu.....nice to see you posting again.....we need all the great voices we have here at CT to stay.

joey


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Picture3 051.jpg




__
foodpump


__
Oct 20, 2013








Thanks for all the replies. Here's a "money shot" of where hobby meets work. I must have made about 6 of this style for one chain of supermarkets, and 8 or 9 of a smaller style for another chain. That's all of my stuff on the shelf. took me a while to figure it out (and many other suppliers still haven't figured it out!) that if you supply a store with a "merchandiser" you don't have to fight for shelf space....


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

Cleaning my guns is my favorite to de-stress the movement of a clean well made gun is very relaxing and reassuring.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

beastmasterflex said:


> Cleaning my guns is my favorite to de-stress the movement of a clean well made gun is very relaxing and reassuring.


Especially when done on the line during service lol


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Isn't it during service when you shoot your gun? At least thats how I roll.


----------



## rusriot (Oct 17, 2013)

Wow, great hobbies, everyone! I like to paint-pictures, mostly for my wife. How can I post an image of one on this site?


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Lol , imagine get in to service armed and loaded. B***** don´t mess with me tonight /img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

KaiqueKuisine said:


> Lol , imagine get in to service armed and loaded. B***** don´t mess with me tonight /img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif


Meh... I did that for a couple of months. Not very comfortable or pleasant.

I did basic training in the Swiss Army, cooks, medics, and officers are issued with a 9mm pistol, everyone else gets the P-90 rifle. Army cooking is not fine dining, and you're more often than not leaning into 80 liter kettles or giant tilting skillets The guns get dirty very fast in that kind of enviroment, and snap inspections were always part of the routine. Some guys would put their guns in a safe place and made a "dummy" out of cardboard and black electrical tape to put in the holster--Officers didn't like that, and punishments ensued. Some guys would wrap the guns up in cling film to in an attempt to avoid the daily cleaning. Not a good idea, the scales would mould very fast and flash rust would appear where ever there were fingerprints. Best thing I found was to "sheathe" the muzzle in a condom and keep it in place with a rubber band. Hated cleaning that thing, we had to field strip it within 90 seconds, and I was good at it, but I hated it. And the grease we used had nasty odour that stayed on your skin for a long time .


----------



## jaidyn (Nov 7, 2013)

Wow rat, I'm a car enthusiast and I have to say that looks flippin awesome!! Excellent job!

My hobbies include reading encyclopedias, biking, and anything car related. I find watching and reading about Motorsport one of the best ways to relax. Funny but true


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Raising sick or underweigh kittens till they are well and can be adopted.Writing articles on cat behavior for county animal control. Teaching a class on fostering at same. Also home improvement projects and stock market.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Chefedb, you big softy, the world needs more people doing that sort of thing. Kittens, why have one when 2 are no more work but 10 times the fun.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

I prefer dogs , i like cats though too. 

My dogs are extremely large so large i need to get papers to walk with them on the street XD.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

What kind of dogs do you have KK? I had leonbergers but both have since passed on to the big walk in the sky. They were around 80 cm at the shoulders and 75 to 80 kilos. Well trained as anything that size has to be.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

I have 2 Brasilian Mastiffs ( fila brasileiros )

They are used as hunting dogs because they are vicious , aggressive and quick. 

They were used to herd sheep , hunt , track , and helped their owners hunt for food. 

We have 2 in a large rach and my fathers house , since they cant be walked on the street without passing an exam. 

Since they are very tempermental and aggresive they have been banned in several countries , but you find very few even in Brazil. 

We got them both when they were babies , and trained them to respect us , and gave them alot of love , both are big goof balls , and are extremely afraid of our pomeranian who loves to bite them <_<. 

This breed was used to hunt down slaves during the slave trade <_<. 

Male : 75cm and 60 kilos 

        Name: Congo 

He has pretty grey eyes. 

Female :68 cm and 59 kilos

        Name: Tuca

She has stripes around her body , looks like a tiger

Both are amazing dogs , and were well trained , they only let certain people pet and play with them such as me , my father , step mother , and little sister

If my grandmother attempts to get close they may throw her on the floor , but not bite 

They almost caught a robber who entered our ranch last summer , the guy had to jump the fence and still barely got away. 

They are only about a year old each , the female being older , so i expect them to get bigger and heavier. 

Even though the breed is aggressive they still havent learned to play , so they love to jump on strangers and lick them to death , but since most run away or get scared easily they really depends on us to have some fun with them. 

2 Years ago thanks to them i had to get a new wardrobe after they ripped most of my clothes <_< but they are pretty cool dogs. 

Love them botht o death and love my little pomeranian too


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

If i find some pics of them ill post it on the dog thread 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fila_Brasileiro


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

So far wife and I have fostered 97 kittens(not all at once)


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

That's pretty cool KK. I love mastiffs. When I was staying on the beach in Zorritos Peru, there was this huge mastiff just roaming around all day. I don't think he was a stray but he was more like a "beach bum" mastiff. I played with him all the time in the water and in the sand. He was my buddy. I should find some pics.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Vic Cardenas said:


> That's pretty cool KK. I love mastiffs. When I was staying on the beach in Zorritos Peru, there was this huge mastiff just roaming around all day. I don't think he was a stray but he was more like a "beach bum" mastiff. I played with him all the time in the water and in the sand. He was my buddy. I should find some pics.


I find most fo them goof ballish XD

When they were pups , they loved causin trouble XD


----------



## alacarte (Dec 2, 2013)

i just bought my wife a puppy for her birthday last week, rottweiler x mastiff and we are so fond of her, great with our son (2) aswell they both get up to mayhem running around the yard lol. she will be a handfull when older maybe, hope she settles a bit ha


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2013)

My main hobby besides cooking is brewing beer, which is also kind of cooking but o well. My father has been a brewer for many years and recently has took me as his apprentice. It is a very large passion of mine: beer in general. I love to take trips to visit breweries I have never been to. Another hobby of mine is studying German. I am not that great at it yet.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

ChefEd-

Speaking as a cat person, I think what you do is wonderful. You have my deepest respect.

Mike /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

*"I use to be part of restoration teams on classic wooden boats in new england, florida and the caribbean..."*

Joey -

You probably know the books of Michael Ruhlmann, a marvelous writer who has lately concentrated on food topics ("The Making of a Chef", "The Reach of a Chef", "Charcuterie", and several others.) If you _haven't_ read some of his stuff, you should proceed immediately to the nearest library and pick up a couple.

He wrote the "Making..." by taking the first year of training at the CIA in New York state and describing the experience, and his classmates. He wrote a book on wooden boat building by this method, working as an apprentice for a year at a wooden-boat shop someplace in Maine. I haven't read it, but I am confident that, as a sometime boat craftslady, you will find it really enjoyable. Ruhlmann is an absolutely superb writer.

Oh, and... Happy New Year!

Mike


----------



## mdal2684 (Jan 1, 2014)

When I'm not cooking or going to school I Have some very oddball hobbies. 

I am a super nerd. I run a dungeons and dragons campaign and play in one as well. I also play magic the gathering and some video games.

I also am a freelance model. I've been doing it for over 3 years. I've done commercial, glamor, promotional, and a few music videos. 

I love to write as well. I published a poetry book at the age of 23. 

I also enjoy karaoke.


----------



## just delicious (Jan 16, 2013)

Little League carpool! Junior Team Tennis carpool! Swim Team carpool! And finding the cheapest gas in town. :-/


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Social dancing, C/W, ballroom, line, Swing


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

AD&D. Havent been in a game in a loooong time but I do miss those days. Still have all my stuff, packed up neatly stored,just waiting to start up again some day. I miss the SCA and going to Pensic, the lead up at war practice was intense and a blast. Alas, getting older sucks eggs. I am however starting Thai kickboxing on the 21st. Got a couple other yanks,2 swedes a a guy from egypt going with me. All at least 15 years my jr. Have a feeling Ill be tired and bruised for a few weeks till I get back up to snuff.


----------



## flutterbynia (Dec 13, 2013)

Well, I mostly play video games, read, and watch movies. I just recently got into video games, so I'm still pretty new, and have only beaten/completed a few. I've been a bookworm all my life and nothing is more relaxing then sitting on the couch with some tea and a good book on my days off.


----------

